# Caesar III Installation Problems



## faraz27989 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am having some trouble intalling Caesar III.

When I insert the CD, the Installation Wizard pops up with the message, "Please wait while the wizard prepares your installation process.....". After staying on 100% for a long time, the wizard shuts itself down and I am not able to go onto the actual installation process.

Will it be possible to play this game on my PC?


----------



## Low Mein (Mar 1, 2002)

Far
No information about your computer to go on but there are a couple things you can d to try to install it:
After the install wizard shuts istelf down try exploring the CD. Click on my computer, highlight the drive the CD is in (probably D or E), click on file at the top of the computer, click on explore from the drop down menu. Click on the setup.exe program listed on the Caeser III disc. This will manually start the install wizard. I too had a lag at 100 percent, then it ran a system check before going back to the install. Perhaps your maching is failing the system check. From the game here is a list of known issues that may apply to your maching be causing the install to shut down :
I. MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS
------------------------

Pentium 90
4x CD-ROM
16mb RAM
Video card capable of 16bit at 640x480 
Min Hard Drive space 150mb +(100mb) free for Virtual Memory

Recommended
Pentium 133
4x CD-ROM
32mb RAM
Full install, plus +(100mb) free for Virtual Memory


II. GENERAL TECHNICAL ISSUES
-----------------------------

If you get a warning about Low Virtual Memory, please ensure that you have at least 100mb of free Virtual Memory 
on your Windows System hard drive (drive C:\ on most computers), NOT the hard drive that Caesar III may be installed to. Caesar III will run with less than 100mb free, but performance will suffer if you decide to play with less than is recommended.

If you have any game slowdown or mouse problems, you should try to get the latest software drivers from your hardware manufacturer's Internet website. Even new machines can ship with outdated drivers. 

If you have not defragmented your hard drive recently, do so as part of resolving any problem. The more often you install and delete programs or data files, the more fragmented your hard drive becomes. Fragmentation exceeding five percent can cause delays or even crashes when the computer tries to read fragmented files or access virtual memory. You should defrag both the system drive that holds Windows, and whatever drive you installed the game to. 

KNOWN ISSUES
------------

We tested Caesar III on a wide variety of computers to ensure its compatibility with various hardware configurations. There are so many different hardware manufacturers, though, and so many different possible combinations of installed software, that every computer is unique in some way. On some small minority of machines, that uniqueness might cause problems that we never even guessed at.

If you experience difficulties running Caesar III, disable any terminate-and-stay-resident programs (TSR's), 
compression programs or crash protection programs, as these can interfere with the smooth operation of the game. If you don't know whether you have any such programs loaded, press CTRL + ALT + DEL to bring up a list of all programs presently in memory. Highlight everything there except for Caesar III, Systray and Explorer, and click the End Task button. 

-On a VERY SMALL minority of machines, the monitor can seem to get stuck on the last screen of the credits, or go black and appear locked up. It hasn't. You may have clicked too quickly through each animation, or just clicked too many times. To fix this, simply refresh the screen by going to the desktop (ALT + TAB), and then returning to the game (ALT + TAB - again). The next time you play, please click through all animations slowly and one at a time.


----------



## Ras Kassiano (Mar 21, 2003)

How come I can't install it on Windows ME... everytime I install it works, but when I start the game andits loading sound, a box pops up saying "Missing CD, replace Caesar III CD" or something like that, is it just cause its WIN ME or is there a reason? if any one can help that would be great.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

It sounds as if the game is trying to find the CD but it can't. Are you making sure that you have the CD in the same drive that you installed the game with? If your using a different drive then its possible the game isn't checking that location, and can't find the CD. 
If it is in the correct drive, try cleaning the CD and making sure it is in full working order. It's possible the CD is scratched and so the computer can't read the CD when it tries to access the game files stored there.


----------

